# Don Pepin Garcia Blue Delicias Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar has goodconstruction, and excellent flavor. It starts out with a little mild spice and Nicaraguan tobacco and develops some leathery no...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Delicias Cigar Review - Nice


----------

